# OK fine, I'll make the fist post!



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

*OK fine, I'll make the first post!*

I can't wait for my next autox. AGX's + pulley + maybe a new front and rear sway bar + ES bushings. Lots of new stuff to kick that damn SVT contour's ass with! Cage coming in a few months when I get the money too!


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

I hear ya. last sunday was my first event this season, boy did it suck. I have Motivational Coilovers being shipped this thursday. Next event will be much better, no more bump steer


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

I can't wait either. Finally got my agx's on. Next event is on May 12th. Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

My car had been sitting on the drive way for over a month and I already missed first 2 events for this year... My car's running now, but I am scared to blow that thing again... I still want to ract bad tho...


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The first race here is on May 26!!! YIPPEEE!!!!! To get everybody in the mood here's a pic from last year. Yes, I fixed the paint  











edit: Why is


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *
> 
> edit: Why is [/*img] not working???? [/B][/QUOTE]
> 
> It is now. If you find any more forums where the image code doesn't work tell us about it in Forum Feedback.*


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

*auto-X woooo hooo*

Its good to be here guys!!!! My first run was at the Icepalace in Charelston, SC. They put me in STS. I sucked! LOL. But it was fun. It did feel like I was rollen though. Guess I have to ride with Eric or Adam to see what going fast realy feels like. I think I will do better next time. I have my AGX and GC on now. I love them to death.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Well get ready cause the next one in June 8th in Columbia. I've got some new stuff to test out myself.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

*New stuff too!*

I will have *REAL* rear brakes and *ALL* of my custom motor mounts in by then too. I'm looking forward to gettin' on it!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

You getting the SE-R rear stuff put in?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

Yes.........Yes........Yes.......


----------

